# Earning Double Points 7/1 - 9/30



## Dovecote (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a heads-up to check your snail mail concerning an invitation by Chase for a double points promotion on the AGR Mastercard. From 7/1 to 9/30, you can earn double points at the following stores: department, discount, electronic/computer, office supply, book and clothing.

Both my wife and I received the invitation on separate correspondence. We have different enrollment codes and the fine prints states "the promotional offer is non-transferable and applies only to the account ending in the last 4 digits referenced in this offer."


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 29, 2011)

Based on the date range and types of stores, that sounds like a back to school supply deal.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 1, 2011)

I received my invitation in the mail today. This is the first time I have received a targeted promotion. Since I regularly use my AGR card, I cannot imagine that I was targeted for lack of use. Maybe everyone will receive the invitation. I am as happy as a clam.   

This morning (before I received the invitation and enrolled), I spent $50 at Target, which I assume is included as a discount store. Hopefully I will get double points for that purchase even though the purchase occured 3 hours before I enrolled.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I received my invitation in the mail today. This is the first time I have received a targeted promotion. Since I regularly use my AGR card, I cannot imagine that I was targeted for lack of use. Maybe everyone will receive the invitation. I am as happy as a clam.
> 
> This morning (before I received the invitation and enrolled), I spent $50 at Target, which I assume is included as a discount store. Hopefully I will get double points for that purchase even though the purchase occured 3 hours before I enrolled.


I wonder if you got targeted while at Target.  :lol:


----------



## frugalist (Jul 1, 2011)

I received a somewhat different offer in the mail 2 days ago. Valid dates are the same: July 1 through September 30. But all spending counts, not just specified categories. And the bonus points are based on reaching certain milestones. If your spending during the qualifying period equals $1500-2499, get 1500 bonus points. Spend $2500-4999, get 3500 bonus points. Spend at least $5000, get 10,000 bonus points. You only get one bonus. They are not cumulative. Still, a 10,000 point bonus on $5000 of spending is the equivalent of 3X points on that spending. Not a bad deal.

This is perfect timing, since we're leaving on a 3-week trip Sunday.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 1, 2011)

frugalist said:


> I received a somewhat different offer in the mail 2 days ago. Valid dates are the same: July 1 through September 30. But all spending counts, not just specified categories. And the bonus points are based on reaching certain milestones. If your spending during the qualifying period equals $1500-2499, get 1500 bonus points. Spend $2500-4999, get 3500 bonus points. Spend at least $5000, get 10,000 bonus points. You only get one bonus. They are not cumulative. Still, a 10,000 point bonus on $5000 of spending is the equivalent of 3X points on that spending. Not a bad deal.
> 
> This is perfect timing, since we're leaving on a 3-week trip Sunday.


I like your promotion better than mine, but I am happy to get any promotion. Have a great trip.


----------



## frugalist (Jul 1, 2011)

pennyk said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > I received a somewhat different offer in the mail 2 days ago. Valid dates are the same: July 1 through September 30. But all spending counts, not just specified categories. And the bonus points are based on reaching certain milestones. If your spending during the qualifying period equals $1500-2499, get 1500 bonus points. Spend $2500-4999, get 3500 bonus points. Spend at least $5000, get 10,000 bonus points. You only get one bonus. They are not cumulative. Still, a 10,000 point bonus on $5000 of spending is the equivalent of 3X points on that spending. Not a bad deal.
> ...


Does your promotion have a cap on the number of bonus points you can earn? With the promotion I received, the maximum bonus points possible is 10,000, which are earned with $5000 of spending during the promotional period.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 1, 2011)

frugalist said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > frugalist said:
> ...


I do not remember seeing a cap. The promotion is at my desk at work and I am at home now so I cannot double check. I know for sure that I will not be spending $5,000 at discount, dept., clothing, electronics, office supply stores this summer. I try to put everything I can on my AGR card, including insurance and other business expenses. I might spend $5,000 this summer on everything, but probably just a couple of hundred at the "targeted" stores; unless I buy a tablet (which might get my total up to a $1,000, depending where I purchase it.)


----------



## frugalist (Jul 1, 2011)

You might also want to consider "pre-paying" for your shopping by buying gift cards at qualifying stores that you normally shop at. Suppose you plan to do a significant amount of holiday shopping at Best Buy later this fall. Buy a Best Buy gift card before Sept. 30 with your AGR card. Put the gift card away until you're ready to do your holiday shopping (Black Friday?). When you finally do go shopping, pay for your purchases with your gift card. By buying the gift card now, you get the double points. This should work for buying gift cards at any store in the qualifying categories. Unless the T&C of the promotion disallow purchases of gift cards.


----------



## alanh (Jul 1, 2011)

I got the same offer frugalist got -- all spending categories, with the milestones. The registration page is http://www.mychasebonus.com/amtrak32 but you need your specific enrollment code.


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 1, 2011)

pennyk said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


The fine print in my promotion states "There is no maximum bonus points accumulation for this promotional offer". The wife and I took a trip to Tallahassee today and spent around $250 (hopefully 500 AGR points) at Target, Wal Mart, and a few other stores. We will try to get the most out of this promotion.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2011)

AlanB said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > This morning (before I received the invitation and enrolled), I spent $50 at Target
> ...


Penny was actually going to WalMart - bur made a wrong turn!


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Watch our Dave, she may end up in Kingston!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 2, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


On the Acela holding the mail hook. h34r:


----------



## jacorbett70 (Jul 3, 2011)

I got the mail with the specific categories in the first thread message.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 3, 2011)

My promotion has the number "31" after it. I think Frugalist has the number "32". Would this be a way to tell the differnce between the promotions?


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine showed Amtrak31. I signed up for the promotion but rarely shop at the

except for Staples.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> Mine showed Amtrak31. I signed up for the promotion but rarely shop at the
> 
> except for Staples.


My promotion showed 31 also. I shop at Staples for my office supplies, but also shop at Target, where I was "targeted."


----------



## gswager (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine is 32. It doesn't say clearly on which categories. I wish there's a fine print on that website to find out the details.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 3, 2011)

So, we don't know where we are going to get the double points? I was looking to find out what vendors we get that at. I really like the Frugalist's idea of buying gift cards because we bought $400 last year for Christmas. It would be nice to snag some points by doing that venture.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 4, 2011)

I received a flyer with *frugalist*'s promotion, which I naturally signed up for.

They really should have proofread the flyer before sending it out, since the promotion is clearly bonus points on all purchases, but in a box labeled "Here's how it works:" there is a line left from the other promotion: "Spend in the categories listed above between July 1 and September 30, 2011 and earn double points."


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 5, 2011)

Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 5, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?


You'd get no Points or computer since Circuit City sank about 3 years ago :lol:


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 5, 2011)

'fraid not, Hiawatha. CC still has an online store and they are an AGR partner with 4X bonus points.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 5, 2011)

I received the #32 promotion in Saturdays mail and it is good for any spending with a limit of $5,000 over the period July 1- September 30. 

I believe these promotions may be tied to other credit cards you may have since Discover Card has varied promotions during the summer that promote gasoline, hotels, etc during those months. 

The last AGR reward bonus we received was also targeted to those items that we sometimes use our Discover Card for. Restaurants, grocery stores, etc.

So depending upon what type of rewards cards you have and use, AGR may be going after those areas and in the case of promotion #32, they want all the business.  Not sure, but made some sense to us. Waiting to see if my wife gets a card in the mail.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?
> ...


CoM is correct Circuit City closed all their "brick and mortar" stores, but they have since reopened their online store!




Same with CompUSA!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


I didn't know that-when both those chains went under, it was big news around here as several stores in my area were affected. This old dog learns something new everyday


----------



## amamba (Jul 5, 2011)

I got the amtrak31 promotion for double points. It arrived in the mail today. I was able to register by just scanning the QR code with my iPhone.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2011)

I also got the Amtrak31 promotion in the mail today. I bought a new laptop online (via AGR



) on 6/30.



But luckily the charges post when they ship the items. So one item posted 7/2, the other will post 7/14!





So I'm going to get another 2,100 AGR points!



(Now how am I going to use them?



Decisions, decisions!



)


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 6, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?


It seems no one has an idea about my question. :blink:

My *guess* is that since this double bonus comes from Chase actually, it probably doesn't include the bonus points (which come from AGR) but just the original purchase points from CC. So it would only be 500 from Chase plus 1K from AGR, on a $250 purchase - instead of 2K.

The thought of trying to confirm this with Chase is daunting to say the least. If I ever got a human on the line she undoubtedly wouldn't have ANY IDEA what I was talking about!

If anyone has experience to the contrary I'd love to hear it - and then might even buy the computer!

Thanks


----------



## pennyk (Jul 6, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?
> ...



My promotion has fine print about on-line purchases: Online and catalog purchases are not eligible to receive the bonus points unless the merchants have correctly identified and billed the transactions...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Circuit City normally has 4X bonus through the online store. Does that mean if I bought a notebook there for $250 that I would get 2K points? Plus the original 250 in the general card use monthly total?
> ...


You are correct!

You would receive the 1,000 points (as usual) from AGR Points for Shopping. These are not doubled. The only amount that is doubled is the actual charge made on the Chase MasterCard ($250). So if it was coded correctly, you would receive 500 AGR points for the purchase.


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! Stimulated by Penny's mention of small print, I managed to salvage my Amtrak31 flyer from the recycle bin before it was picked up. :lol:

It does say the double award will be on the "net" purchases made with credit card, which tallies with what Traveler says.

One would assume that all Circuit City purchases would be coded as 'electronic/computer' store. What else could they be? :giggle:


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 7, 2011)

Got the "31" version of the offer in the mail, but it didn't show up until Wednesday -- good thing I didn't buy a lot of stuff over the weekend, or I'd be upset.


----------



## manderson (Jul 8, 2011)

Well. I received the amtrak31 offer and wanted the amtrak32 offer instead. When I went online to enroll, my amtrak31 code didn't work of course. I tried again by increasing the last digit by one, and was successful -- but for someone else's account! So if anybody gets a "you've already enrolled" message when they try to enroll in amtrak32: sorry, my bad

Addendum: looks like it'll let you enroll in the same program more than once, so the guy whose account I enrolled will probably never know!


----------



## flagman (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi

I was curious to know how, as the promotion states, I could direct my shopping towards stores where I could earn bonus points. As many replies here have notes, the promotion card is vague on just what stores those are. I emailed them to get a little more info. Chase replied quickly and courteously. Just to be clear, there is no "list above" in their response; here it is:

"I am writing in response to your inquiry about your Chase Amtrak account.

Regrettably, we have no control over the merchant type in which transactions are billed. When the transactions are presented to us, our system automatically determines the category code matches the list above used to calculate the rewards.

When a merchant accepts VISA or MasterCard as a form of payment, the merchant must select a category that will identify the business type. This category is used when determining if the transaction is eligible for rewards. If a merchant is not a specialty store and provides a variety of products, the merchant may choose a general category descriptor rather than a specific category. For example, a store that sells clothes, gas, automotive parts, and groceries may choose the category ?Superstores? rather than ?Groceries? or ?Gas.?

When a transaction is authorized to your account, rewards are automatically determined based on the category that has been designated by the merchant. I apologize that I?m unable to make adjustments to this merchant category."

I'm surprised that Chase Mastercard apparently does not know what their client store types actually are, and that Chase Mastercard apparently lets their clients state what their client store types are.

So, we're basically relying on chance when it comes to earning these points.

My promotion card is a 31. It says "double your points at the following stores: department stores, discount stores, electronic/computer stores, office supply stores, book stores, clothing stores". Wording on the mailing clearly states that it's aimed at back-to-school shopping. Interestingly, I'm 62, my kids are grown, on their own for years. Maybe they're targeting (well in advance!) my grand daughters (ages 1 and 3). These are not the types of stores I'm visiting a lot. Even if I do shop there, will their store type help me? Maybe not so many bonus points going out the door.

Hey, what store type is amazon.com?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2011)

flagman said:


> Hey, what store type is amazon.com?


Thanks for your research. I think Amazon.com is considered a book store and my guess will not qualify for double points (although I wish it did).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 13, 2011)

flagman said:


> I'm 62 ... These are not the types of stores I'm visiting a lot.


Really?



Following are examples:

department stores = Sears

discount stores = Target, WalMart

electronic/computer stores = stores that sell TV's or even Radio Shack

office supply stores = Staples

bookstores = Borders or Barnes & Noble

clothing stores = Macy's

I'm 50 without kids, and I shop at all the above from time to time!


----------



## flagman (Jul 25, 2011)

traveler -- Sure, but the point is, what we think of as the store type does not matter with this promotion, it's what some unknown whoever put on the vendor application form with the credit people. Amazon, for example, sells everything/anything you can possibly imagine; it is all of the above. Anyway, bonus points at GAS STATIONS, now that would be useful. Happy traveling!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 1, 2011)

:help:

Does anyone know how or when these points will post? I signed up for the promotion and spent money at what I consider qualifying vendors (Target, Staples, Best Buy) during the time period covering my last credit card bill. The Chase AGR statement showed my double points for Amtrak purchases, but did not show any other double points.

Will the points show up a month later or magically show up in my AGR account?

If anyone has actual knowledge, it would be very much appreciated. If anyone has a guess, I would appreciate that also.

Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2011)

My last bill (closing date of 7/10) had a balance of like $7xx, but it showed points earned as 1,2xx. (No Amtrak travel either!



) The posting on my AGR account the next day was for 1,2xx points!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 1, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> My last bill (closing date of 7/10) had a balance of like $7xx, but it showed points earned as 1,2xx. (No Amtrak travel either!
> 
> 
> 
> ) The posting on my AGR account the next day was for 1,2xx points!



Thanks, Dave. My bill was the same date and did not get bonus points. 

If they do not show up on my August 10th bill, I will make some phone calls (or you can give my some of your points :lol: )


----------



## pennyk (Aug 1, 2011)

I just phoned Chase and determined that the points take 6-8 weeks to post. I was very disappointed to learn that Target is considered a grocery store, not a discount store, and thus points are not doubled.


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bumping this to say that Amazon.com does seem to be considered valid for purposes of this promotion -- not sure if they're considering it a bookstore, an electronic/computer store, or what, but I got double points on several purchases I made there this month.

I was also a little surprised to get double points for a purchase made from the Durham Bulls (baseball team) souvenir store -- I guess it was considered a clothing store.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Sep 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


Circuit City and CompUSA did not "re-open" in the traditional sense. The original companies went out of business and in the liquidation sold their names. Both Circuit City and CompUSA are owned by TigerDirect.com these days with no affiliation at all other than name with the prior businesses.


----------



## hyie (Sep 6, 2011)

From July 1st through September 30th, 2011 you can earn up to 10,000 bonus points when you spend with your Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard. If you spend between $1,500 and $2,499, you will earn 1,500 bonus points, or if you spend between $2,500 and $4,999, you will earn 3,500 bonus points, or if you spend $5,000 or more you will earn 10,000 bonus points(max). You must register with Chase either through the online registration link (REGISTER NOW WITH CHASE) or by calling 1-877-532-3821.

Terms & Conditions:

To be eligible for this bonus offer, you must register with Chase Card Services by 9/30/11. You will qualify for and receive your bonus if you make purchases with your credit card that total an amount at or above the specified target amount during the promotional period. Please allow 6 to 8 weeks after the last day of the promotional period for bonus points to post to your account. Maximum bonus point accumulation during the promotional period is 10,000 bonus points. Bonus points earned from this promotional offer will not count against any maximum point accumulation in the rewards program, if applicable. Credit card product changes during the promotional period will forfeit this bonus offer. To qualify for this bonus offer, account must be open and not in default at the time of fulfillment.


----------

